

Announcing Source Code Pro - tferris
http://blogs.adobe.com/typblography/2012/09/source-code-pro.html#more-2946

======
Zenst
Cool a open sourced font biased towards programming language charaters.

of note on the release to many will be this:

"Where are the bitmaps?

I understand that many coders prefer working with bitmapped monospaced fonts.
If you fit this description, I regret to inform you that you will be
disappointed at the Source Code fonts in this regard. In today’s rendering
environments of Retina displays, DirectWrite, Clear Type, and font smoothing
we decided to target antialiased rendering environments only. ".

But I suspect there are more than enough bitmap fonts abound out there already
to abuse, so at least people can at least start to learn how to use fonts that
wont induce a change release every new display that come out. Also easier to
scale.

